# Figure competition in 7 months?



## jambrose (Aug 17, 2010)

Hi, my name is Jill. I am 31 years old and would like to enter a figure competition in Colorado next April. If figure competitions were around (or well known?) 8 years ago, I probably would have been ready to compete with a few weeks' preparation. 

I've been training with weights since I was on the swim team in school 19 years ago. I was never good at cardio exercises, other than swimming until my early 20s when I trained to run about 7 miles every day on the treadmill. That and lifting were my workout when the photo on my profile was taken 8 years ago. 

Now, I have to drop 50 pounds to get back to some decent shape. I'm sure I'm at least 25% body fat at almost 180 pounds. I still have decent musculature, so I don't need to focus on building too much mass, plus it's really easy for me to build muscle. Currently, my diet is atrocious, so I don't have any questions and I know what I need to do to start. I just decided to get serious about the diet and workout within the last few days. 

So, I have about 7 full months. Is the next 4 months enough time to transform my body so I still have 12 weeks left to prepare for an April show? The key is: without overtraining and spending all my time working out at the gym and worrying about food.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 17, 2010)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*jambrose* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member


Note: This is an automated message.


----------



## Perdido (Aug 17, 2010)

Welcome! Please start a training/diet log so we can watch your progress. Oh yea...pictures!


----------



## Built (Aug 17, 2010)

Jill, how tall are you?


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Aug 17, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## jambrose (Aug 18, 2010)

To answer the questions: I have attached a picture to this message. It was of me 8 years ago - when I didn't have to work too hard to get there. 

I'm 5'5". I gained all my weight in the last 3.5 years since I met and settled down with my husband (happy flab). 

I will start journaling my diet and exercise. I just started yesterday! I've set up my journal thread in... the journal forum. It's 7 months to Figure.


----------



## unclem (Aug 18, 2010)

you were very built then, its called muscle memory. but at 5'5 180lbs thats going to take a little time to take off. but i give you credit for going for it. you can do it. no problem. were u natural in that picture as u have alot of mass.?


----------



## jambrose (Aug 18, 2010)

Of course it was all natural. I just did that for fun and didn't use any supplements. That's just the way I'm built - even now. It's just hidden.


----------



## unclem (Aug 18, 2010)

gotcha, good genes.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 18, 2010)

jambrose said:


> Hi, my name is Jill. I am 31 years old and would like to enter a figure competition in Colorado next April. If figure competitions were around (or well known?) 8 years ago, I probably would have been ready to compete with a few weeks' preparation.
> 
> I've been training with weights since I was on the swim team in school 19 years ago. I was never good at cardio exercises, other than swimming until my early 20s when I trained to run about 7 miles every day on the treadmill. That and lifting were my workout when the photo on my profile was taken 8 years ago.
> 
> ...



welcome, it's always nice to see a Colorado girl here!


----------



## Built (Aug 18, 2010)

Okay, thanks, this helps. What did you weigh the last time you were very lean?


----------



## jambrose (Aug 18, 2010)

I think 135-140. When I was 125 I was a size 0, and it was too thin.


----------



## Built (Aug 19, 2010)

jambrose said:


> I think 135-140. When I was 125 I was a size 0, and it was too thin.



Unless you're really jacked, you'll probably like the way you look completely leaned out when you're closer to 130. I'm 130 in my profile pic, and I'm 5'7". 

I'll continue this in here: http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/o...onths-figure-8-17-10-day-1-a.html#post2050576


----------

